# whats your lowest dose of anadrol?



## turbogreek (Sep 5, 2011)

I've used many different compounds over the last 9 years (approx 12 to 15 cycles or so and some pretty heavy) but never anadrol.

I'm thinking about throwing some in the mix of my next cycle but I've grown very prone to gyno over the years tho so i'm thinking like 25mg/day.

anybody ever done under 50mg/day? any results? i've heard some guys saying that 50mg hasn't given them sides.

what do you guys think? experiences?

thanks.

TG


----------



## irish_2003 (Sep 5, 2011)

in the 90's i remember getting excellent results from the pink anadrol (back then i was told they were anapolon but i was never an expert) at only 25mg tab a day,.....half morning and half at night


----------



## gymrat09091974 (Sep 5, 2011)

ive used it 3 times over the last couple of years. always at 50 mg a day. works great. stupid fast strength gains. ive never had any sides from it


----------



## OTG85 (Sep 5, 2011)

I used it at 50mg ed and had itchy nips during 1st week.I will stay with sd,t-bol,winny for my oral's for now on.


----------



## TGB1987 (Sep 5, 2011)

Run Nolva with the drol it is the only way to keep gyno from developing on drol.  I would run the drol at 50mg/day


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

50 mg ED back in the mid-90s.  Syntex (Syntax?) foil blister packs.  Holy shit - blew me up nearly overnight with superhuman pecs and strength.  Would not have even considered going higher in dose.  Haven't ran Drol since so I"ve no idea about today's potency as compared to the Drol I've used 15 years ago.  IMO, that Drol will forever be un-matched.


----------



## Hench (Sep 6, 2011)

^^^lol

Must be time for BigBird's monthly nostalgia 'bout the drol back in the day.....


----------



## GMO (Sep 6, 2011)

BigBird said:


> 50 mg ED back in the mid-90s. Syntex (Syntax?) foil blister packs. Holy shit - blew me up nearly overnight with superhuman pecs and strength. Would not have even considered going higher in dose. Haven't ran Drol since so I"ve no idea about today's potency as compared to the Drol I've used 15 years ago. IMO, that Drol will forever be un-matched.


 
Yes, it was Syntex...oh how I miss those beauties.

The American made Anadrol-50 is right up there with it, but very hard to obtain and expensive.


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 6, 2011)

TGB1987 said:


> Run Nolva with the drol it is the only way to keep gyno from developing on drol. I would run the drol at 50mg/day


 
Problem is that i'm running deca in this cycle from what i've been reading i should not run nolva with deca. i'm thinking letro @1.25mg/ED or aromasin @ 25mg/ED with this cycle.

Prposed cycle: 12 weeks cyp/deca/eq, drol week 1 to 4


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 6, 2011)

BigBird said:


> 50 mg ED back in the mid-90s. Syntex (Syntax?) foil blister packs. Holy shit - blew me up nearly overnight with superhuman pecs and strength. Would not have even considered going higher in dose. Haven't ran Drol since so I"ve no idea about today's potency as compared to the Drol I've used 15 years ago. IMO, that Drol will forever be un-matched.


 
nice!


----------



## IanM4208 (Sep 6, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^^^lol
> 
> Must be time for BigBird's monthly nostalgia 'bout the drol back in the day.....



 hahaha


----------



## BigBird (Sep 6, 2011)

Hench said:


> ^^^lol
> 
> Must be time for BigBird's monthly nostalgia 'bout the drol back in the day.....


 
lol, you're absolutely right bro.  So many "back in the day" memories to sort through.  I should stop doing this to myself lol.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 6, 2011)

Used drol for 3day at 50mg ed and felt like shit the hole time and for 2days after. The day after I stopped I started to feel better. Now I used only dbol....


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 6, 2011)

Usealittle said:


> Used drol for 3day at 50mg ed and felt like shit the hole time and for 2days after. The day after I stopped I started to feel better. Now I used only dbol....



when you say you felt like shit, what did you feel?


----------



## independent (Sep 6, 2011)

GMO said:


> Yes, it was Syntex...oh how I miss those beauties.
> 
> The American made Anadrol-50 is right up there with it, but very hard to obtain and expensive.



I had a buddy who was a pharm tech and would get me bottles of it for $100.00. I would resale them for $300.00 and that was a deal. This was in the early 90's.


----------



## Usealittle (Sep 6, 2011)

Felt like shit about 18hrs after first dose. Didn't want to train, kinda felt sick I felt, had no want to eat, even though I needed to.Like most feel on SD. I love SD, wonder why u don't see anyone talkin about it much on this board.....


----------



## BigBird (Sep 7, 2011)

Now I'm thinking back in the day again and remember those Drol pumps remain unmatched to this day.  That's the tightest, most blood-filled pumps I have ever experienced with nothing even coming close.

Sorry - just some more "back in the day" Drol nostalgia...


----------



## turbogreek (Sep 7, 2011)

BigBird said:


> Now I'm thinking back in the day again and remember those Drol pumps remain unmatched to this day. That's the tightest, most blood-filled pumps I have ever experienced with nothing even coming close.
> 
> Sorry - just some more "back in the day" Drol nostalgia...


 
fuck me... now i'm getting excited!!!!!


----------

